# JUST SAW THIS ON FACEBOOK.... LOVE IT



## waynecuefix (Oct 4, 2017)

Steampunk/machinists guitar made by Oscar Gonzales.


----------



## ch2co (Oct 5, 2017)

Gotta love it!  Now I want one.


----------



## waynecuefix (Oct 5, 2017)

ch2co said:


> Gotta love it!  Now I want one.


And it is said to be a working instrument. I just wonder how it sounds. Maybe the inviting spew of steam coupled with some valve clicking and twang. Or maybe that "STEEL" guitar sound.


----------



## 34_40 (Oct 5, 2017)

Love the key in the lower right.

I wonder what that deal weighs in at? Can't imagine that strapped around my neck!


----------



## brino (Oct 5, 2017)

What no motor cycle kick-stand whammy bar?

I wunder what was used for the nut?

-brino


----------



## dulltool17 (Oct 5, 2017)

The bridge and pick-ups look like the real thing- maybe Dimarzio.  I'd bet the nut is Stainless.

Pretty awesome!


----------



## waynecuefix (Oct 5, 2017)

34_40 said:


> Love the key in the lower right.
> 
> I wonder what that deal weighs in at? Can't imagine that strapped around my neck!


I wonder if that key operates the tremolo.


----------



## waynecuefix (Oct 5, 2017)

34_40 said:


> Love the key in the lower right.
> 
> I wonder what that deal weighs in at? Can't imagine that strapped around my neck!


It would make a great smash scene. Instead of smashing the guitar you could smash the amps, the props, the stage.... make Jimi Hendrix look like an amateur!


----------



## brino (Oct 5, 2017)

waynecuefix said:


> make Jimi Hendrix look like an amateur!



I picture Pete Townsend(link).
Now if that chain actually spun....it would be more like Jackyl(link).

That'd be a weird mash-up!

-brino


----------



## brino (Oct 5, 2017)

......although I prefer BB King's respect for the tool of his trade: 





-brino


----------

